# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Pse gjithë kjo urrejtje ndaj popullit hebre gjatë historisë?

## the admiral

nuk dua te hap asnje polemike. thjesht desha te dij mendimet tuaja, pse shume popuj gjate historise nuk i kane dashur çifutet dhe kane pasur probleme me to.

----------


## fegi

Qifutet ika denu Zoti,kjo esht e vertet dhe ika shperdah ane kand botes.

----------


## urani29

Nukesht vertt se nuk i kan dashur qifuet kurr.
Shum popuj i dojn qifutet.
Qifutet apo izraelitet jan miq te shqiptarve

----------


## chino

Jane urrejtur ne vende te ndryshme, ne kohera dhe per arsye te ndryshme. Edhe pse pati shoqeri, te cilat nuk i urrejten.

Urrejtja e tyre nga Gjermania naziste ka te beje me shkathtesine e tyre qe kishin treguar ne kete shtet. Deri ne luften e dyte boterore cifutet perbenin pjese te respektueshme te shtreses intelektuale gjermane dhe te pasurise se ketij shteti. Eshte marramendes numri i autoreve, artisteve, gazetareve, filozofeve, shkenctareve, te cilet ne apo bota tjeter i njeh si "gjermane", por te cilet ne te vertete ishin cifute. Gjermania naziste i urrente hebrejet per shkaqe ndjenjeje inferioriteti ndaj tyre dhe per te u pasuruar nga plackitja e tyre. Ky ishte shkaku primar.



*

----------


## urani29

Qifuti qe ka pas pasportin shqiptar te dhan nga Zogu ka qen Ashtajni.
Ashtajnit kisht pasportin e Zogut aij me ket pasport jetoj  deri ne vdekje.
Ashtajn morri pospaportin nga qeveria e Zogut per tu mbrojtur dh qe mos te vritet nga gjermanet.

----------


## fegi

Ne Bibel shkrun,qe semi(Arabet) esht i pasur,jafeti(evropianet) i ditur dersa ham i verfar(afrika)

----------


## MaDaBeR

Izraelitet ose çifutet siç thoni juve, jane urrejtur gjithmone nga shumica e popujve, pasi ato jane nje nga popujt me te zgjuar dhe me te pasur. Ata jane populli qe nuk kane besuar ne budalliqet e njeres apo tjetres fe, por kane besuar qe ka nje Zot dhe kaq.

----------


## urani29

Po dhe per at arsye jan me te zgjutit se nuk luftojn per fej.

----------


## fegi

Komaten e kan te keqen, dhe Zoti e ka ndalu komaten(fajden)

----------


## the admiral

> Jane urrejtur ne vende te ndryshme, ne kohera dhe per arsye te ndryshme. Edhe pse pati shoqeri, te cilat nuk i urrejten.
> 
> Urrejtja e tyre nga Gjermania naziste ka te beje me shkathtesine e tyre qe kishin treguar ne kete shtet. Deri ne luften e dyte boterore cifutet perbenin pjese te respektueshme te shtreses intelektuale gjermane dhe te pasurise se ketij shteti. Eshte marramendes numri i autoreve, artisteve, gazetareve, filozofeve, shkenctareve, te cilet ne apo bota tjeter i njeh si "gjermane", por te cilet ne te vertete ishin cifute. Gjermania naziste i urrente hebrejet per shkaqe ndjenjeje inferioriteti ndaj tyre dhe per te u pasuruar nga plackitja e tyre. Ky ishte shkaku primar.
> 
> 
> 
> *


ke shume te drejte. ata jane shume te zgjuar. edhe sot ka shume personalitete te shquara qe jane cifute. mjafton te mendosh sa regjizore te medhenj te holliwoodit jane cifute (woody allen eshte nder te preferuarit e mi). por cifutet jane edhe shume te paskrupullte. gje qe i ka lejuar te pasurohen shume. mjafton te mendosh ne gjermani se sa cifute paditnin njerezit e tyre te nazistes ne kembim te shperblimeve te majme. jo cdo popull e ben kete. ata per para bejne cdogje. 
kam pas degjuar dicka te lezetshme per to:
cila eshte menyra me e mire per te vrare dy cifute? - hidh 1 penny mes tyre dhe ata do vrasin njeri-tjetrin  :Lulja3:

----------


## pejani34

> Nukesht vertt se nuk i kan dashur qifuet kurr.
> Shum popuj i dojn qifutet.
> Qifutet apo izraelitet jan miq te shqiptarve


izraelitet jan armiqe mete mdhaj te shqiptarve, 

ne shqipri e kan gjet shpetimin ne luften e dyt botrore, 

dhe prap nuk e njohin kosoven si shtet

atyre si intereson se ne qfar menyre fitohet leku,
te gjitha te kqijat ibojn per ni jet  me modeste

te gjitha luftat fillojn nga agjentet e tyre vetem e vetem per perfitime,

kerkush sju ka faj juve qe shiqoni deri te hunda.

----------


## gloreta

> izraelitet jan armiqe mete mdhaj te shqiptarve, 
> 
> ne shqipri e kan gjet shpetimin ne luften e dyt botrore, 
> 
> dhe prap nuk e njohin kosoven si shtet
> 
> atyre si intereson se ne qfar menyre fitohet leku,
> te gjitha te kqijat ibojn per ni jet  me modeste
> 
> ...



kur ndryshojme diktaturat ndryshojne dhe vitet.
Ne shqiperi nuk kane bere gje, sapo u hap demokracia shume iken jashte shtetit, shume ndenjen aty. Sa per ju as qe e di se cfare ka ndodhur te ju, mos e merr per fyerje. Por ato dite shqiperia ka qene e izoluar nga bota.
Nuk kam pse i gjykoj as kushedi se cfare kane bere ata.

----------


## pejani34

skom qte bej nese nuk i shef , hiqe perden , ose mos i mbroj nese nuk din.

lexo historin e tyre , kukan jetu vetem problekan kan ba, dhe jan debu me dhun.

----------


## ricky_ch

> Nukesht vertt se nuk i kan dashur qifuet kurr.
> Shum popuj i dojn qifutet.
> Qifutet apo izraelitet jan miq te shqiptarve


Ti paske sens për humor! 

Se janë miq me shkijet dhe amerikanët këtë e dij, e me shqiptarët
besa s'kam dëgjuar! 

Ata janë njerëz bukëpërmbystë, që edhe të mirën ta kthejnë
me të keq.
Atyne veç Adolfi iu vie hakut!

----------


## ricky_ch

> Po dhe per at arsye jan me te zgjutit se nuk luftojn per fej.


S'ke pasur rast të i prekësh në tel!

----------


## Guri i Kuq

O pejan i nderuar,
Pasi qe porosite gloreten te lexoje me shume,t`a kam hatrin edhe ty, permbaju kesaj keshille qe e ndane per te tjeret !
Eshte e thelle kjo teme pejan...kjo e holokaustit hebre
Fillon, qe me 1600 vjet para Krishtit e zgjate deri n`dite sodit...
Mendo pakez,kujt i duhet e per se i duhet hapja e kesaj teme.
Eshte nje histori e gjate,qe majen po ia vejne ca fundamentaliste shiit,vahabiste e talebane qe e kane humbur betejen me kohen...qe moti

----------


## gloreta

> skom qte bej nese nuk i shef , hiqe perden , ose mos i mbroj nese nuk din.
> 
> lexo historin e tyre , kukan jetu vetem problekan kan ba, dhe jan debu me dhun.



mos ki merak e njoh mire une ate histori, por nuk dua as te them gje per ta .
Secili ka mendimet e veta

----------


## Luke

> izraelitet jan armiqe mete mdhaj te shqiptarve, 
> 
> ne shqipri e kan gjet shpetimin ne luften e dyt botrore, 
> 
> dhe prap nuk e njohin kosoven si shtet
> 
> atyre si intereson se ne qfar menyre fitohet leku,
> te gjitha te kqijat ibojn per ni jet  me modeste
> 
> ...


Meqense konsiderohen nje race e zgjuar, Qifutet e dinin se c'fare force intelektuale kish Kosova prandaj edhe nuk e njohen ate, perseri nuk besoj se do e njohin .Ata dinin se ju do te shanit dhe USA per krimet qe ben ne Irak apo Afganistan,do te haronit qe jane pikerisht keta Qifutet e USA te cilet ju dhane ate pak liri,jane tre nga pese keshilltaret e sigurise te ish presidentit Klinton qe moren vendime mbi bombardimin e Serbise.Si gjithmone mosmirnjohja na karakterizon,ky shtet qe nuk njeh Kosoven ne menyre publike per shkak te problemeve te tij te brendshme,e ka bere kete njohje nepermjet vendimeve te cilat ju dhane ju liri. C'fare bene vellezerit tuaj Arabe?  Perfundimisht meqense jane raca qe qeveris dhe drejton Boten,eshte llogjike urrejtja e gjithe te tjereve.

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Çifutët i kan urrejtur për arsyje se kan qen njerezit me të dashur dhe më të menqur të Historisë së njerzimit.Gjithmon i kan perbuzur i kan shtypur në forma më brutale për shkak të xhelozisë ndaj tyre si popull.Mirpo tani çifutët jetojnë në paqe dhe u çliruan nga format çnjerëzore dhe tani jan shteti më i zhvilluar në botë.

autori i temes pse e ke hapur kët tem për urrejtje ndaj çifutëve e jo ndonje populli tjeter? a ki urrejtje për çifutët apo ndonjë popull tjeter ? (nëse po,atehere keq per ty).

----------


## urani29

> izraelitet jan armiqe mete mdhaj te shqiptarve, 
> 
> ne shqipri e kan gjet shpetimin ne luften e dyt botrore, 
> 
> dhe prap nuk e njohin kosoven si shtet
> 
> atyre si intereson se ne qfar menyre fitohet leku,
> te gjitha te kqijat ibojn per ni jet  me modeste
> 
> ...


Nuk i kemi armiq izraelitet se ata skan koh te mirrenme shqiptaret sa problemin e kan me arabet.
Mos njohja e Kosoves esht qeshtje politike dhe gbimi esht te vet politikanet ton qe bajn gabim duke i luter shtetet arbe qe te na lusin e nuk fillojn nje fushat te fort neper shtet e tjera.

----------

